# How we eat



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Altho we call ourselves Modern Man, little has changed in how our bodies function over thousands of years. When food was available people ate and when it wasn't the metabolism slowed down and catabolized muscle, a process which may have prevented starvation. Modern Man has food that is readily available but when too much is consumed there's an increase in fat. The notion that eating a reduced calorie diet is the way to lose fat is completely false. The reduction tells the body it is heading for starvation, the metabolism slows and the muscle loss begins, not fat. What will help with reducing your fat is to continually trick your metabolism. First try to eliminate premade foods and junk food because of the high sodium/sugar content. One the first couple of days eat smaller portions of a well balanced diet and keep it to about 1500 calories. Eat regular portions on the third day, then reduced for 3 days, then regular for two, etc. Keep mixing it up so there's no pattern. It's worked for me for 15 years.


----------

